# Went to a cat show



## Victor (Nov 18, 2019)

Cats of all kinds were there from the country and  Europe.
All in cages then judged for physical traits. Cats were pretty quiet overall.
Not too many domestic short hairs.
I would never put my cat through that much hassle and crowd.

One woman was selling kosher cat nip. LOL. For a Jewish cat?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2019)

Where was the show?    

Meow ...


----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2019)

A show with cats in cages? 
No thanks. I can go to a pet store and see cats in cages


----------



## Victor (Nov 18, 2019)

These were purebreds of different breeds, not like a shelter.
Was in Franklin Park, Illinois


----------



## Kaila (Nov 18, 2019)

I wonder, do they drug them to keep them quiet and looking docile?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I wonder, do they drug them to keep them quiet and looking docile?


Maybe there’s just stuffed


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2019)

Victor said:


> Cats of all kinds were there from the country and  Europe.
> All in cages then judged for physical traits. Cats were pretty quiet overall.
> Not too many domestic short hairs.
> I would never put my cat through that much hassle and crowd.
> ...


I've never seen a cat show before @Victor  Interesting.


----------

